
Show HN: WriteMapper 2 - gx
https://writemapper.com
======
nikajon_es
This looks awesome, I'll use it for the next writeup that I need to make. I
was using a basic mind-mapping app, but this looks like it will fit much
better in my work flow, by adding the Markdown content under the Mind Mapping
nodes.

One thing that seems to be missing though is a spelling checker for MacOS, are
there any plans to add one?

------
7174n6
Looks great, but I elected the 7 day free trial and it popped "trial expired -
purchase now" on the first start after install. Immediate uninstall.

------
Cypher
where have i seen this product before...

